# DMAX: Fluss-Monster



## Cobra HH (7. November 2009)

Hallo Boardis
heute gibt es um 22:10 Uhr : Fluss-Monster - Auf der Suche nach dem Killer-Wels


----------



## crazyFish (7. November 2009)

*AW: DMAX: Fluss-Monster*

Und eine Woche später dann:
Fluss-Monster II - Angriff der Kamikaze-Rotaugen

Tut mir leid aber bei dem Titel |abgelehn


----------



## Klaus S. (7. November 2009)

*AW: DMAX: Fluss-Monster*

Heute Abend um 22:15 kommt ein russisches Monster im TV. Bestimmt sehenswerter


----------



## archie01 (7. November 2009)

*AW: DMAX: Fluss-Monster*

Hallo
Es geht um den legendären Goonch , klasse Bericht mit einem in Deutschland noch nicht bekannten Jeromy Wade , der so ziemlich die spannendsten Berichte schreibt , die ich kenne.
Habe die Folge bereits im englischem Discovery gesehen - absolut lohnenswert:m
In einem anderen Bericht vom Amazonas gibt`s live den Absturz seines Kleinflugzeuges von innen gefilmt - da stockt einem der Atem :g.
Also Leute - absolutes Pflichtprogramm  , hoffe die deutsch Bearbeitung hat nicht zu viel von der Stimmung kaputtgemacht , die dieser Bericht mitbringt.....

Gruß
Archie

PS Das russische Monster lass ich mir natürlich auch nicht entgehen, wozu hat man vier Tuner in der Digitalbox ....


----------



## werdergeli (7. November 2009)

*AW: DMAX: Fluss-Monster*

Hat das jemand an von Euch?

ich find es echt interessant....mal sehen was er da jetzt an der Rute hat |rolleyes


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (7. November 2009)

*AW: DMAX: Fluss-Monster*

krasse zähne


----------



## werdergeli (7. November 2009)

*AW: DMAX: Fluss-Monster*

heftig...aber doch kleiner als ichs dachte, wie groß muss so ein Goonch sein um einen Büffel runter zu ziehen....|bigeyes


----------



## Fliegenfischer95 (7. November 2009)

*AW: DMAX: Fluss-Monster*

Stellt euchc mal son ein viech von 4,50 meter vor !!


----------



## sc00b (7. November 2009)

*AW: DMAX: Fluss-Monster*

Habs gesehen netter Bericht vorallem wo die getaucht haben an der Steinwand top anzusehen und am ende das 72kg vieh war auch ganz nett anzusehen


----------



## Balaton1980 (7. November 2009)

*AW: DMAX: Fluss-Monster*

dennoch wiegt so ein wasserbüffel gut 300kg |kopfkrat


----------



## utec (8. November 2009)

*AW: DMAX: Fluss-Monster*

Hallo,

es tur mir wirklich leid euer Forum mit solch einer Frage zuzumüllen, aber ich bin ganz dringend auf der Suche nach einem Spot, der gestern während der Sendung Killer-Wels lief.  Es geht um ein alkoholisches Getränk und es wurden ganz veile Bilder hintereinander gezeigt.  Habe den Namen leider wieder vergessen.

Wie gesagt, tur mir echt leid so eine Frage zu posten, aber ich werde im Ineternet sonst nicht fündig.

LG


----------



## megger (8. November 2009)

*AW: DMAX: Fluss-Monster*

War das der Schnaps mit dem Fuchs?

http://www.flaeminger-jagd.de/


----------



## utec (8. November 2009)

*AW: DMAX: Fluss-Monster*

Ja, der ist es!  Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## porscher (8. November 2009)

*AW: DMAX: Fluss-Monster*

habs gestern auch gesehn.aber um einen menschen oder einen büffel von 300kg zu fressen muss es schon ein 5 meter vieh sein.das glaub ich nicht.aber trotzdem sehr interessant gewesen


----------



## sc00b (8. November 2009)

*AW: DMAX: Fluss-Monster*

vllt. verbünden sich da 2-3 viecher.. dann könnt ich es mir vorstellen aber auch einer allein.. naja weiß nicht...


----------



## Shimano Angler (8. November 2009)

*AW: DMAX: Fluss-Monster*

Hallo ich habe das gestern auch gesehen .
Die haben ja vielleicht böse Zähne
Aber die werden ganz schön groß


----------



## HBaerbel (9. November 2009)

*AW: DMAX: Fluss-Monster*

Das war sehr interessanter Fernsehbeitrag. Der reißerische Titel passte absolut nicht zur Qualität der Dokumentation. 
Was mich betrifft, glaube ich diese Geschichte. Ich denke des Rätsels Lösung ist der Ritus der Bestattung am Fluss. Einige der Fische werden sich auf diese "Nahrung" eingestellt haben. Und in der trüben Brühe lässt sich ein lebendes Bein nicht von einem toten unterscheiden. Im Wasser spielt auch das Körpergewicht durch den Auftrieb fast keine Rolle mehr. Wenn der Angler auf festem Boden den Fisch schon nicht halten kann, dann hat ein schwimmender Mensch im Wasser erst recht keine Chance. 

Eine ähnlich Geschichte kenne ich vom Ganges. Eine Freundin, welche einige Zeit dort verbrachte berichtete von Rudeln wilder Hunde, welche sich stromab von Gebeinen ernähren. Diese warten am Ufer auf die angespühlten Überbleibsel ritueller Bestattungen etwas weiter stromauf.

Selbst wenn die Story mit dem Rind nicht ganz wahr ist, so kann der Rest durchaus der Realität entsprechen.

Gruß
Kai


----------



## boardstein (9. November 2009)

*AW: DMAX: Fluss-Monster*

War sehr interessant aber es wird wohl nicht der teufelswels gewesen sein|kopfkrat


----------



## HBaerbel (9. November 2009)

*AW: DMAX: Fluss-Monster*



boardstein schrieb:


> War sehr interessant aber es wird wohl nicht der teufelswels gewesen sein|kopfkrat



Kannst du das begründen? Warum soll er das nicht gewesen sein?


----------



## hecht 01 (12. November 2009)

*AW: DMAX: Fluss-Monster*

hab ich auch gesehen ich glaub schon das die viecher menschen freesen können


----------



## .Sebastian. (12. November 2009)

*AW: DMAX: Fluss-Monster*

schade hab nur das ende gesehen! ist es möglich sich die sendung nochmal irgendwo anzuschauen?


----------



## RheinBarbe (13. November 2009)

*AW: DMAX: Fluss-Monster*

Meines Wissens darfst du alles, nur halt muss einer mit nem blauen Schein dabei sein!


----------



## HBaerbel (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: DMAX: Fluss-Monster*



Aalredl schrieb:


> schade hab nur das ende gesehen! ist es möglich sich die sendung nochmal irgendwo anzuschauen?



Schau mal unter http://www.angeltechniken.de/ und dort unter Videos. Da sind u.a. einige der Aufzeichnungen der DMax-Serie zu finden. Auch die hier besprochene Folge.

mfG
Baerbel


----------



## Udo561 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: DMAX: Fluss-Monster*

Hi,
ich finde die Sendung nicht schlecht , zumindest wurde mal mit dem Vorurteil aufgeräumt das Welse Menschen angreifen ;-))
Hatte mir bisher alle drei Folgen angeschaut , war schon interessant.
Gruß Udo


----------



## potta0001986 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: DMAX: Fluss-Monster*

Hallo, 
du kannst die ganze sendung auf youtube anschauen!
tip einfach brassenhunter in die Suchzeile ein! Sein Anglerkanal ist wirklich sehenswert! Hat tonnenweise angelsendungen und unteranderem auch diese!
Viel spass beim schauen
mfg


----------



## the Gamefisher (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: DMAX: Fluss-Monster*



potta0001986 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> du kannst die ganze sendung auf youtube anschauen!
> tip einfach brassenhunter in die Suchzeile ein! Sein Anglerkanal ist wirklich sehenswert! Hat tonnenweise angelsendungen und unteranderem auch diese!
> Viel spass beim schauen
> mfg



DANKE für den Tip. Erstklassige Filme, nur wer geht jetzt für mich zur Arbeit ?


----------



## Zanderbraschi79 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: DMAX: Fluss-Monster*

super, danke für den Beitrag,..habe diese Serie jetzt die ganze Zeit verpasst und Welse gibt es bei uns in Erft genug,..interessantes Tier..was ist eigentlich mit Auwa lebt der noch? War der jetzt auch mal bei uns Rheinland ...?lol


----------

